# Hi, can anyone tell me if my new puppy is pure staffy or a cross?



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi  , I bought a female staffy pup a few days ago and was told she is a pure staffy I saw the mother dog and she was a staffy. She looks very similar to a jack russel, and a fair few people have asked if she is a cross ? Would be grateful for any help Thanks Jenny

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=2662&stc=1&d=1204546494

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=2663&stc=1&d=1204546620

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=2664&stc=1&d=1204546705

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=2665&stc=1&d=1204546804

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=2666&stc=1&d=1204546833


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

i cant see pictures? it tells me to log in 
ild loved to off seen them and had a look.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no i cant see the pics, either,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm having trouble viewing the pics.

As Darren has said without any documentation you will never be sure.The only person that will know for sure is your Breeder.


----------



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

I have tried attaching pictures but cant seem to get them to show up?


----------



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

These links should work now, thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

xXjennifer-mayXx said:


> These links should work now, thanks


Still not seeing any pics....


----------



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

the links are on my first post? they are working fine with me if I click on them? I have out them up through this site aswell. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I still cant see them!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

This is what I see when I click on those links

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

I have uploaded sum pictures of her into my pet photos. The links work for me so not sure why they arent for you. Tried attaching through the link but they wudnt show up on the thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, I can see your photos through your profile now, could do with some without the jumper though to have a proper look!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Seen the new pics and I'm not too sure! Shes gorgeous anyway! How old is she?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Me neither - sorry.

I would just like to say however, that my second German Shepherd Dog had a first class pedigree, and I feel sure that he had a little Collie there somewhere lol Not that there is anything wrong with Collie's.


----------



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

Shes 12 weeks old, and shes absolutely mad. Driving me crazy atm lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Well staffys are mad  Doesn't look like a pure breed to me but I'm no expert! Shes adorable though!


----------



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

yea I spoke to a breeder n she sed shes either a cross or her parents were bad example of the breed, she definately has staffy in her tho. Shes chewing everything atm including the walls lol


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

xXjennifer-mayXx said:


> yea I spoke to a breeder n she sed shes either a cross or her parents were bad example of the breed, she definately has staffy in her tho. Shes chewing everything atm including the walls lol


jen she is fab looking who cares what others think i think she is adorable


----------



## xXjennifer-mayXx (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## joshy (Mar 19, 2008)

hi i have 3 staffy's and i'm sorry to say but you have been done yours looks like a staffy cross, when buying a puppy and you want a full breed you should always ask to see both parents


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Unless he/she is kc reg and you have the papers you will never know.even if he/she looks like a staffie she may noy be pure bred.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

joshy said:


> hi i have 3 staffy's and i'm sorry to say but you have been done yours looks like a staffy cross, when buying a puppy and you want a full breed you should always ask to see both parents


When buying a puppy it sets alarm bells ringing if both parents are available to see,it may have been to avoid a possible stud fee.
You should see all paperwork,pedigree,KC documentation and health certificates.


----------



## mumoftwopooches (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree, not a pure staffy at all by any stretch of the imagination but very cute


----------



## sam0268 (Mar 20, 2008)

xXjennifer-mayXx said:


> Hi  , I bought a female staffy pup a few days ago and was told she is a pure staffy I saw the mother dog and she was a staffy. She looks very similar to a jack russel, and a fair few people have asked if she is a cross ? Would be grateful for any help Thanks Jenny
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=2662&stc=1&d=1204546494
> 
> ...


In my experience of staffs (30 years) your puppy looks like a cross to me, Staffs do not have the white ring that goes right the way around the nose,
It is a tell tale sign that you have purchased a staff/cross, I would say that as long as you paid no more than £200 (MAX) then its ok.
If you have paid more than this then you have a fight on your hands to get the balance back off the seller.
If he /she told you that it was a full staff when you bought it then you have a case with the trading standards people.
Talk to the seller be diplomatic but assertive and demand any money back over and above £200. Your better off talking to the seller amicably and dealing with it between the two of you as court cases drag on and can be time consuming. All your rights are protected If your seller is dragging his or her feet in agreeing a partial refund.
Personally, I think that staff cross dogs are worth about £150 because you cant stud the dog and if its a bitch, the puppies are worth much less than Kc registered and full breed ones.
Im sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I hope these comments help.
see Kennel club website for "The breed standard for staffordshire bull terriers"
All the best and good luck , sam0268


----------



## joshy (Mar 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> When buying a puppy it sets alarm bells ringing if both parents are available to see,it may have been to avoid a possible stud fee.
> You should see all paperwork,pedigree,KC documentation and health certificates.


how does it set alarm bells ringin if you can see both parents??? what if both owners live near each other, or the breeder has a quality stud dog which he/she puts out to stud but also uses when mating his/her bitch


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

joshy said:


> how does it set alarm bells ringin if you can see both parents??? what if both owners live near each other, or the breeder has a quality stud dog which he/she puts out to stud but also uses when mating his/her bitch


Agreed, i know a breeder who owns a top champion stud and own females who she has bred her own quality litter from these.

Altho alot of the time only the dam can be seen...either way it dont set alarm bells ringing unless either 1 or both parents look like crosses or the papers are not available to view when they said they was.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Agreed, i know a breeder who owns a top champion stud and own females who she has bred her own quality litter from these.
> 
> Altho alot of the time only the dam can be seen...either way it dont set alarm bells ringing unless either 1 or both parents look like crosses or the papers are not available to view when they said they was.


You will always get exceptions,but most breeders very rarely use a dog around the corner or their own some will travel the length of the country to use a dog.
If they have used their own dog I would ask what the reason was for this,there may be a very good one such as the bloodlines getting tight etc so needing to outcross to different bloodlines.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Sally- You seem to get carried away with your assumptions


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Agreed, i know a breeder who owns a top champion stud and own females who she has bred her own quality litter from these.
> 
> Altho alot of the time only the dam can be seen...either way it dont set alarm bells ringing unless either 1 or both parents look like crosses or the papers are not available to view when they said they was.


I agree too.
Unless you are buying a potential show dog and know lines like the back of your hand, you are safer and better off buying from someone who has both parents. 
Most 'pet' buyers couldnt care less how many champions there are in a pedigree or if the litter is line bred. All they want is reassurance that the pups are healthy and pure bred. What better way to confirm a pure bred pup than by seeing both its parents. 
I do back up the fact that both parents should be K.C registered though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I agree too.
> Unless you are buying a potential show dog and know lines like the back of your hand, you are safer and better off buying from someone who has both parents.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> bullbreeds said:
> 
> 
> > I agree too.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I agree too.
> Unless you are buying a potential show dog and know lines like the back of your hand, you are safer and better off buying from someone who has both parents.
> Most 'pet' buyers couldnt care less how many champions there are in a pedigree or if the litter is line bred. All they want is reassurance that the pups are healthy and pure bred. What better way to confirm a pure bred pup than by seeing both its parents.
> I do back up the fact that both parents should be K.C registered though.


Yes very true and well said


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> sallyanne said:
> 
> 
> > And what depicts weather or not the dog is the best to you? Its title?
> ...


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

So Sally-anne, you are saying all dogs that do well in the show ring have solid temperaments, I think we will have to disagree on that one, our centre has dealt behavioural problem in many successful show dogs over the years, often aggression, some show dogs have wonderful temperaments and some don't. 

New puppy owners often want to see both parents, so they can interact with them, as after all they are buying a mix of both parents, to most pet people temperament far outweighs looks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> sallyanne said:
> 
> 
> > So Sally-anne, you are saying all dogs that do well in the show ring have solid temperaments, I think we will have to disagree on that one, our centre has dealt behavioural problem in many successful show dogs over the years, often aggression, some show dogs have wonderful temperaments and some don't.
> ...


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I think peoples attitudes have changed, your right. 
There are far more 'money' breeders out there these days that have sold crossbreeds as pure breeds and not to mention the dodgy paperwork! K.C papers included! I cant wait for the day that DNA profiling is compulsory.
Its these problems that have made the buyers more cautious and who can blame them.
It seems that pedigree's are of importance to the minority these days and not being conned has taken centre stage for the buyers. Im behind them all the way. They should be cautious, they shouldnt trust everything a breeder tells them. Where possible they should view both the parents.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I think peoples attitudes have changed, your right.
> There are far more 'money' breeders out there these days that have sold crossbreeds as pure breeds and not to mention the dodgy paperwork! K.C papers included! I cant wait for the day that DNA profiling is compulsory.
> Its these problems that have made the buyers more cautious and who can blame them.
> It seems that pedigree's are of importance to the minority these days and not being conned has taken centre stage for the buyers. Im behind them all the way. They should be cautious, they shouldnt trust everything a breeder tells them. Where possible they should view both the parents.


Of couse they should be cautious,again I agree.

I would also like to see compulsary health testing for breeds before a litter can be registered.
There have always been money breeders but yes there are alot more of them around nowadays,especially those breeding designer crossbreeds.
If the sire isn't available for potential buyers then most owners are more than willing for them to visit and meet him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think compulsory health testing is any way to stem back yard breeding and over breeding,yes it might stop quality dogs being bred indiscriminately ,but thats not the primarily concern of these types of breeders is it ! as most dogs bred ain't KC anyhow! So what would compulsory health testing mean to the avarage BYB or designer dog breeder!? sweet FA thats what!i ts easy for us all to give for us all to bleat on about whats right or wrong,but all the time theres a demand there will be an endless suply of puppys bred to sell!
__________________


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> I don't think compulsory health testing is any way to stem back yard breeding and over breeding,yes it might stop quality dogs being bred indiscriminately ,but thats not the primarily concern of these types of breeders is it ! as most dogs bred ain't KC anyhow! So what would compulsory health testing mean to the avarage BYB or designer dog breeder!? sweet FA thats what!i ts easy for us all to give for us all to bleat on about whats right or wrong,but all the time theres a demand there will be an endless suply of puppys bred to sell!
> __________________


Health testing won't mean a thing to some Breeders your correct and no it won't stop BYB and others,but the supply out does the demand don't you think,there are endless amount of dogs in rescue.

You will always pay slightly more for a well bred health tested puppy that is KC Registered.

Education is the key,trying to make sure the public are aware of what health tests are required for certain breeds.
When we get puppy enquires we always explain about what health tests are required for the breed and point them in the direction of the nearest breed club.
There are still lots of SBT's that are registered with the KC that are not tested,so by making it compulsary before registering a litter you will reduce there profit margin somewhat,so instead of for example getting £400 for a KC non tested pup,they will only be getting around £200/250 for a non registered,non tested pup.So work the loss out on say a litter of 6 pups....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Health testing won't mean a thing to some Breeders your correct and no it won't stop BYB and others,but the supply out does the demand don't you think,.
> 
> QUOTE]
> i don't think it does though Sallyanne,as people keep buying them just as much as people keep selling them !
> and as for educating buyers ,i don't think the majority of buyers wanna be told anything ,they just want a new puppy! Most people that buy a new puppy do so via a knee jerk reaction!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> sallyanne said:
> 
> 
> > Health testing won't mean a thing to some Breeders your correct and no it won't stop BYB and others,but the supply out does the demand don't you think,.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> garryd said:
> 
> 
> > Yes your right they do,not all but some do buy on a wim,then when they can't handle the dog they hand it in to rescue,if only they would stop and think!
> ...


----------

